# Removing and then reinstalling deck joist hangers.



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

I need to replace a few of the 2 x 8 joists on my deck that are rotted and/or split badly. 

The original deck is in pretty good shape but according to my neighbor, the deck extension where the trouble is was built about 10 years ago by a couple of teenage amateurs who didn't really know what they were doing. Actually they did a decent job, except for the joist hangers (minor detail,right?). The hangers are attached to the ledger board and the rim joist using a whole mish-mash of fasteners.

 After supporting a joist that needs replacing, I was able to get one of the joists out of the hanger. The hanger's four sheer (terminology?) cross fasteners were attached with two 2-1/2" regular construction screws and two 3" common nails. The screws were easy to remove but the nails were a real beetch to pull out.

So, I'm looking for any tips about how to remove the old nails from the hangers without killing myself and without damaging the ledger or rim joist. Especially for the ledger, it's really tough to get in there and get leverage on the nail to pull it out.

Then, how do I deal with reattaching the joist/hanger? I was thinking aobut using Simpson structural screws, but I'm not certain they will hold very well, as the nails left pretty big holes in the ledger. 

Any tips or ideas about how to proceed?

Thanks.
.
.


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

I'd leave the nails and just beef up the two screws. It's not gonna go anywhere.


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

123pugsy said:


> I'd leave the nails and just beef up the two screws. It's not gonna go anywhere.


Right, but I need to get the nails out in order to get the replacement joist into the hanger.
.
.


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

You will need a nail puller, i'll post a link.


http://www.homedepot.com/p/Crescent...O-7gVMD0jV-kwyvZsMMukaAnfn8P8HAQ&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

A simple flat bar will tap in enough to get them out away from the hanger to be able to be pulled out.
https://www.amazon.com/Stanley-55-1...672413&sr=8-5&keywords=stanley+fatmax+pry+bar
A picture of what your dealing with would be nice.


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

OK, I have a prybar, I will try that tomorrow and see if that is any easier than the hammer claw. I'll get a photo, too.

But even if I can get the nails out, I will need to find a way to re-use the hole, which I think will be too large for the replacement screws. Is there any kind of filler that will hold? Or maybe some kind of anchor to insert into the hole?
.
.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

Canarywood1 said:


> You will need a nail puller, i'll post a link.
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Crescent...O-7gVMD0jV-kwyvZsMMukaAnfn8P8HAQ&gclsrc=aw.ds


That's one of my favorite nail pullers. Don't see many people using them these days, but I think they are less damaging than a cats paw.

This is my other favorite. It doesn't work on buried nails, but it will get hold of any exposed nail head. I've pulled a lot of joist hanger nails with them. Once you develop a touch with it you can grab headless or broken nails. Great for pulling finishing nails thru baseboards, etc. Also, cuts nails more flush than most tools, as being useful for other cutting/nipping.

http://www.crescenttool.com/crescent-gg014hn-14-heavy-duty-end-cutting-nipper-pliers.html

The old name for them used to be horseshoeing pliers or nippers.


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

ZZZZZ said:


> OK, I have a prybar, I will try that tomorrow and see if that is any easier than the hammer claw. I'll get a photo, too.
> 
> But even if I can get the nails out, I will need to find a way to re-use the hole, which I think will be too large for the replacement screws. Is there any kind of filler that will hold? Or maybe some kind of anchor to insert into the hole?
> .
> .


Drive a dowel rod in with some glue on it.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

ZZZZZ said:


> But even if I can get the nails out, I will need to find a way to re-use the hole, which I think will be too large for the replacement screws. Is there any kind of filler that will hold? Or maybe some kind of anchor to insert into the hole?
> .
> .


No worries, just angle the screw slightly away from the existing hole.


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

Good suggestion Canary. I use golf tees for my dowels. Nice head to tap them in and they break right off


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

ZZZZZ said:


> Right, but I need to get the nails out in order to get the replacement joist into the hanger.
> .
> .


DOH!....you got me sleepin at the wheel again...


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

If they are standard nails--cut them flush with a hacksaw blade in your Sawsall---


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

oh'mike said:


> If they are standard nails--cut them flush with a hacksaw blade in your Sawsall---


Maybe half of the nails were banged in really tight into the hanger, It's really difficult to even get a putty knife in there let alone a prybar or saw blade.

For some I may have to cut off the joist at the hanger and use a chisel or what4ever to get at the nail from inside the hanger, then cut it off or bend it free.

Anyway, here is an example of what I am dealing with.Each hanger is a bit different, they used screws, nails, even these skinny little bolts to "secure" the hanger to the joist. Pretty amusing, huh?


----------



## jeffmattero76 (Jan 4, 2016)

Oso954 said:


> That's one of my favorite nail pullers. Don't see many people using them these days, but I think they are less damaging than a cats paw.
> 
> This is my other favorite. It doesn't work on buried nails, but it will get hold of any exposed nail head. I've pulled a lot of joist hanger nails with them. Once you develop a touch with it you can grab headless or broken nails. Great for pulling finishing nails thru baseboards, etc. Also, cuts nails more flush than most tools, as being useful for other cutting/nipping.
> 
> ...


I use those nippers all the time to remove nails. They work in almost every situation if the nail or head is even slightly protruding. If its not, i use a wonder bar.

Sent from my LG-D415 using Tapatalk


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

That single slide head puller i posted earlier will have those out in no time, the duplex nails are a piece of cake.


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

Canarywood1 said:


> That single slide head puller i posted earlier will have those out in no time, the duplex nails are a piece of cake.



Thanks, but those aren't duplex nails, though they kind of look like duplex in
the photo. I wish they were duplex. 

I did pull out a couple of nails from another joist that I could get some leverage on. They were 3" common nails.
.
.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

This suggestion comes with some danger--so be careful.

Grind off the heads with an angle grinder.


----------



## lines4life (Dec 20, 2015)

Joist hangers are cheap, the joists are shot, why not just smash a cats paw under the nail heads? I had a similar project when I bought my house and this Stanley bar worked very well











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

